# GreedyBens Mini Strongman Adventure



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok this is my new journal I will be running on here as well as strengthforums.

I hope it is in the right section as I am hoping to compete, continue to improve and maybe even win something 

Link to my old journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/140958-greedybens-progress-hopefully-thread.html

First comp was The Battle For Hastings And Sussex's Strongest Man 2013 where I came 12/23






My next comp is Hertfordshires Strongest First timer and Watfords Strongest Man on sun 3rd Nov http://www.watfords-strongestman.co.nr/

6 weeks away now so I need to put 110% into my training whilst nursing some nagging injuries, left knee awaiting mri and right forearm tendonitis.

Whilst on holiday the other week I managed to do this after one too many bourbons to add to the list although I seem to have gotten away lightly so far



I'm 32, 5'7 and currently weigh 95kg, I'm should really be U90...

I only train 2x a week due to family commitments.

I'm eating on a budget so supps are minimal just vit C and ZMA.

Food is usually around 3200-3500 a day although the mrs is trying to get me to diet as I'm "too fat" 

I'll add a link to my youtube channel once I work out how...

Thanks for reading, please feel free to chip in, or trouble my small mind - anybcomments welcome including p1sstaking, bullsh1t etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done be will see you at watfords


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck mate with all the process, its something ive allways fancied a go at. Theres no where round where I am with all the equipment to train properly (excuses excuses!)


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> Well done be will see you at watfords


Cheers mate, be good to meet you, @Huntingground and Stephen9069 (dunno if he's on here)! Hopefully @Tassoti will be filming too?



bigchickenlover said:


> Good luck mate with all the process, its something ive allways fancied a go at. Theres no where round where I am with all the equipment to train properly (excuses excuses!)


Thanks mate!

You should have a go it's a proper laugh! Most novice events are all charity events so its all just fun and for a good cause! Theres no strongman gear at my gym and I'd never done any of the events on my first comp bar deadlifts. Just find a comp and put your name down!

I do need to get some event training in this time...


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

That's some awesome strength mate. Completing all events aswel you probably could have done more on the log press looked impressive!! Awesome!!

Watfords quite some distance for me to travel but I must admit I will be looking for some local strongman events!

Been bugging me for a while to do something again... Just concerned any testing going on or no disrespect are you natty?

When I used to compete in powerlifting id never have gotten close to the top 5 in my weight category without my bits added in!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> That's some awesome strength mate. Completing all events aswel you probably could have done more on the log press looked impressive!! Awesome!!
> 
> Watfords quite some distance for me to travel but I must admit I will be looking for some local strongman events!
> 
> ...


Thanks again mate! I would have placed higher if the other lads had taken it steady like me  I was just pleased to get through all the events!

Where abouts are you based? Watford is full now I think. Everything is always miles away from me apart from Watford, Hastings was a 168 mile round trip!

I think a bit of travelling is required though due to scarcity of events.

None of the comps are tested to my knowledge. I did a hdrol run in 2012, then took 8 months out while the mrs was preggers so that was a waste of time, can just about afford to eat ok at the moment though


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

168 miles that's some serious effort and dedication.. Yea you probably would of but finishing is still just as good afterall you can always blame nerves!! . In for just the experience and competition and placing wherever would be my aim!!

il be looking around for comps soon im in the Gloucestershire area. But willing to travel as I used to compete in Wales for the powerlifting.

Yea diet that's the main part bud, id struggle to get under 90 kilos!! Im a fatty now!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> 168 miles that's some serious effort and dedication.. Yea you probably would of but finishing is still just as good afterall you can always blame nerves!! . In for just the experience and competition and placing wherever would be my aim!!
> 
> il be looking around for comps soon im in the Gloucestershire area. But willing to travel as I used to compete in Wales for the powerlifting.
> 
> Yea diet that's the main part bud, id struggle to get under 90 kilos!! Im a fatty now!!


I missed one in London but most seem to be right down south or Wales! Strengthforums has a decent events page.

There doesn't seem to be many weight classes in strongman, most seem under or over 90-100 kgs

My mrs always complains that when we met I was 3 1/2 stone lighter


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tuesdays training

10 mins skipping, no probs from left knee or right foot although its a bit tender still.

1 round bag work still blowing out my **** from skipping...

R.cuff stuff

Squats

40kg x 10, 3 sets - we have squats! Haven't squatted for ages due to injury, hopefully my knee holds out.

Suitcase deads

40kg x 5/side

60kg x 5/side too heavy!

50kg x 5/side

Kettlebell bottom up press

12kg x 5/side, 3 sets. Could go heavier but right forearm still sore.

Swiss bar ftoh

60kg x 6

70kg x 5, 3 sets

Bench press

100kg x 5, 3 sets

Weighted dips

Bw x 1220kg x 5, 3 sets

Facepulls

50lbs x 10, 3 sets

Tri cable pressdowns

50lbs x 20, 3 sets

500m row in 02:04

10mins exc bike

The squats weren't too bad on my knee, the pain is there but not telling me to stop! I'll increase weight very gradually and keep the reps. Last set was done very quickly.I managed 60kg on suitcase deads but shoulders weren't level and hips were pulling to the side.I was going to take it easier on the rest but just cut sets short instead.

I'll do more cv next time as the woman was pestering me to get home

Looking forward to the next gym visit


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> I missed one in London but most seem to be right down south or Wales! Strengthforums has a decent events page.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be many weight classes in strongman, most seem under or over 90-100 kgs
> 
> My mrs always complains that when we met I was 3 1/2 stone lighter


I get that all the time my mrs of 7 years met me when I was around 12 st and boxing /wrestling was my main interest soon after I turned to training with weights id done so on and off for years but all of a sudden I noticed I liked the change my body was going through. Then I moved towns to a new gym a powerlifting gym and the rest is history!! : ) The mrs hates my look but bless her shes stuck by my weight change I now walk around at 15 1/2 stone have been nearly 17st on aas before but she did call me the Michelin man!! So I stoped all that silly ness.

Il check out the forums cheers bud!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Cheers mate, be good to meet you, @Huntingground and Stephen9069 (dunno if he's on here)! Hopefully @Tassoti will be filming too?


WIll be good to met the guys. @ewen, are you going too?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> WIll be good to met the guys. @ewen, are you going too?


Yes mate im in the opens lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Packed gym bag last night, promptly nearly shat myself.

Could sh1t through the eye of a needle and ft'd once already today ffs.

Suffice to say no training today.

Ar5e.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

in subbded good luck with your goals from a fellow strongman 

really should get my but into gear and do watfords so might see you there mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> in subbded good luck with your goals from a fellow strongman
> 
> really should get my but into gear and do watfords so might see you there mate


Thanks mate, good to have you along!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Really frustated about lack of training today, just hope the mrs doesn't get it too.

Hopefully this lot will help


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

So great log so far...

Digestive system still malfunctioning, getting a lot of indigestion and still suffering from permanent mud butt.

Went to docs yesterday, doc said it's probably viral but gave me antibiotics anyway :huh:

Managed to eat 3 meals today for the first time since last thurs.

Need to get back to work and back in the gym, 4 weeks till comp I am going to be dead last at this rate!

I know it's only a charity novice comp but it would still be embarrassing!

**** poor training vids to follow :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

If it makes you feel better I have the same virus and feel terrible :lol:

But

The strongest man on the planet might turn up in your comp and have a bad day so dont deal yourself out and go give 100% whatever that 100% is .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks mate, feeling better today so going to get down the gym.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Interesting reading, watfords should be a good comp, all events are head to head.

Nearly all the comps i have done this year have been on south coast always at least a 160 mile round trip minimum, apart from northampton one only a 130 mile round trip

comps are always good fun, hopefully ours will be too

only 4 weeks to go, so hopefully youll be over the virus and training hard again


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

NSGym said:


> Interesting reading, watfords should be a good comp, all events are head to head.
> 
> Nearly all the comps i have done this year have been on south coast always at least a 160 mile round trip minimum, apart from northampton one only a 130 mile round trip
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I'm still aiming to get down at least once before then in the week sometime!

I suppose somebody has to come last:whistling:

I'm sure it will be a laugh! Thanks for popping in as well!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Cheers mate, I'm still aiming to get down at least once before then in the week sometime!
> 
> I suppose somebody has to come last:whistling:


they do and it wont be you .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Managed to drag myself to the gym today, not feeling up to much but nevermind.

10mins skip

1 round bag work (pants)

Deadlifts

70kg x 10

120kg x 5

170kg x 3

220kg x fail, fail - misloaded bar like a [email protected]

190kg x 3 x 3











170kg x 5

150kg x 5

BB rows

90kg 5 x 5, these are easier on my forearm than pendlays.

Swiss bar FTOH

60kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 2

75kg x 2

75kg x 2

75kg x 3






Front squats

60kg 5 x 5, taking these steady, need to try and strengthen my legs without aggravating the injury to my left knee

Power shrugs

130kg x 10

130kg x 8

130kg x 6, starting to flag now

Kettle bell swings

20kg x 10

12kg/side x 6,5,5,5,5, still getting used to these, form not great think I need to stay tighter.

Weighted chins

10kg x 6, 5, 5, 5, 4, hands wimping out on me!

500m row, almost puked:surrender:

Last time I was in the gym I weighed 95kg, todays weight was 91.2kg. This bugs better than dnp although unwanted!

Got home and Shat green water:mad:

Then had a large mug of tea with a 330g pack of chocolate digestives, this was followed by another bout of ar5e water...

Got some immodium and more dioralyte down me.

This bug really needs to fcuk off now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

volume is far too much mate when your deads are close to max effort .

dead form is a row/pull see the arch hips rise then bar needs work but not miles out .

well done


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> volume is far too much mate when your deads are close to max effort .
> 
> dead form is a row/pull see the arch hips rise then bar needs work but not miles out .
> 
> well done


Ok cheers mate, not been happy with deads for a while, really stalling at 210. Legs are feeling weak without any squats or leg work so I'm pulling more from my back. I'm trying light squats and kb swings to try and boost my strength but 190kg is what I need to rep for the comp so just trying to get the reps up!

I'll watch some vids and try to pick up some more tips!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Ok cheers mate, not been happy with deads for a while, really stalling at 210. Legs are feeling weak without any squats or leg work so I'm pulling more from my back. I'm trying light squats and kb swings to try and boost my strength but 190kg is what I need to rep for the comp so just trying to get the reps up!
> 
> I'll watch some vids and try to pick up some more tips!


my advice is to deadlift and nothing else until they are spot on then you can focus on getting bigger numbers .


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Im subbed.

Good luxk for next event!!


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Great log so far mate. I hope this finds you feeling a little better!

On an event by even basis, how did you do in your last comp?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Im subbed.
> 
> Good luxk for next event!!


Cheers mate! Good to have you in!



Kroc said:


> Great log so far mate. I hope this finds you feeling a little better!
> 
> On an event by even basis, how did you do in your last comp?


Thanks mate, I think things have settled down after an interesting morning at work:whistling:

If you look at the related vids to my comp vid there is all the events one by one if you are interested.

I think I did ok for the day on the log and deads, joint 5th and 7th I think, the guy who won did 20 reps of 170kg!

The carrying/loading events I did sh1t but I was just concentrating on getting through them and didn't expect some of the fcukers to literally run. Guess I forgot that bit.

I was hoping to be stronger and have more event training under my belt for the next one but never mind!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo ullo ullo......just seen this whilst perusing around.....good luck with the event training Ben, and hope your ...errrmmm.....bottom starts behaving itself cos I can imagine deadlifting can't be that comfortable with that going on, lol.....take care and t'internet hugs to the Ickle one too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ullo ullo ullo......just seen this whilst perusing around.....good luck with the event training Ben, and hope your ...errrmmm.....bottom starts behaving itself cos I can imagine deadlifting can't be that comfortable with that going on, lol.....take care and t'internet hugs to the Ickle one too


Thanks Flubs, all sorted now and probiotics doing their thang! Thanks internet aunty, she was trying on her first haloween costume earlier..



Nipped over the park earlier and managed about 40 dips and 5 single bar dips, need to do that more often!

Bbq for lunch and a roast in the oven, my kind of sunday!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohmigawwwwwwd greedy Ben..she is an absolute beauty...heehee..awwweeeee...you dun gone made me go all fuzzy round the edges now.....  ....brilliant...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

GreedyBen;4543711! Thanks internet aunty said:


> 137689[/ATTACH]
> 
> !


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Cheers mate! Good to have you in!
> 
> Thanks mate, I think things have settled down after an interesting morning at work:whistling:
> 
> ...


Ive watched the video mate, twice lol. Im currently drafting an intro to my first blog on UKM and it starts ...

"Having just watched WSM 2012 and GreedyBens Battle for Hastings Strongman Competition video Im desperate to compete myself!"


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Darn it! I keep coming back to have another gawwwp! She is tooooo damm cute....please go and lock her up until she is 35......haha..


Ha ha, thanks aunty Flubs she is a cute lil chubber! 



Kroc said:


> Ive watched the video mate, twice lol. Im currently drafting an intro to my first blog on UKM and it starts ...
> 
> "Having just watched WSM 2012 and GreedyBens Battle for Hastings Strongman Competition video Im desperate to compete myself!"


Thanks mate, are you just doing a blog or are you going to run a journal as well?


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, thanks aunty Flubs she is a cute lil chubber!
> 
> Thanks mate, are you just doing a blog or are you going to run a journal as well?


Morning Mate, Im going to run a journal. Not sure why I phrased it as a blog.

I have my "induction" tonight at a local strongman gym, so I will likely get the it up in the next few days.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Kroc said:


> Morning Mate, Im going to run a journal. Not sure why I phrased it as a blog.
> 
> I have my "induction" tonight at a local strongman gym, so I will likely get the it up in the next few days.


Good stuff mate, will be following!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Today I went over to New Spartan gym in Watford after work (turns out it's only 15mins away)

Paul was kind enough to help me out and give me a few pointers, tips and tech help!

I did a 4 mins bag warm up, some log work followed working on tech, it was a much bigger log than I had used last time (IFSA spec) and I was really feeling it, I mainly did singles and doubles of 64kg and 75kg and felt absolutley fcuked after.... so much harder than the swiss bar I usually train with!

I then did 5 x 10 100kg deads focussing on form, some lat pulldowns and some kettlebell swings.

I felt real beat up after and still do now!

I also tore my left index finger and right palm:cursing:

Hopefully I learnt a few things today to take away and work on.

PWO was 10g bcaa's and 185g peanut m&ms :whistling:

Fridays workout will be more structured!

Thanks again Paul @NSGym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Today I went over to New Spartan gym in Watford after work (turns out it's only 15mins away)
> 
> Paul was kind enough to help me out and give me a few pointers, tips and tech help!
> 
> ...


was it you he was bitching about on fb lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> was it you he was bitching about on fb lol


I don't think so, mind you there was only one other guy in there :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Great to see you back posting and am subbed for this. Best of luck with the strongman stuff - always had an interest in it and tbh if I was younger and had a lower back transplant I would definitely give it a whirl myself.

Best of luck over the next 4 weeks in preparation for the comp :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Great to see you back posting and am subbed for this. Best of luck with the strongman stuff - always had an interest in it and tbh if I was younger and had a lower back transplant I would definitely give it a whirl myself.
> 
> Best of luck over the next 4 weeks in preparation for the comp :thumb:


Thanks mate, I need to get a bit stronger but at least I am feeling stronger than the other week!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi mate

Are you up for event training at New Spartan on Sunday 20th?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

AndyTee said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Are you up for event training at New Spartan on Sunday 20th?


How you doing fella? I'd love to but my only days off at the moment are sun+mon and sunday is the only day I get off with the mrs. Getting a morning off isn't easy, just about wangled the sun for the comp I need to find somewhere I can practice mid week!

Hows your training going?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Today I went over to New Spartan gym in Watford after work (turns out it's only 15mins away)
> 
> Paul was kind enough to help me out and give me a few pointers, tips and tech help!
> 
> ...


my pleasure mate, hope the little tweeks with the log help, deadlift too


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> How you doing fella? I'd love to but my only days off at the moment are sun+mon and sunday is the only day I get off with the mrs. Getting a morning off isn't easy, just about wangled the sun for the comp I need to find somewhere I can practice mid week!
> 
> Hows your training going?


Training & diet is back on track and focused. Got back on Stronglifts 5x5.

Am up to just over 100kg, almost 10 kg on since Hastings.

Believe there will be a final events training session at NSG on Sunday 27th 9-11.30.

Last events session before the Watford comp.

If you cant get a pass...........See you at The Watford Comp.

Respect.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Today I went over to New Spartan gym in Watford after work (turns out it's only 15mins away)
> 
> Paul was kind enough to help me out and give me a few pointers, tips and tech help!
> 
> ...


Yea buddy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

AndyTee said:


> Training & diet is back on track and focused. Got back on Stronglifts 5x5.
> 
> Am up to just over 100kg, almost 10 kg on since Hastings.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I am going to look decidedly small if there is a group photo 



bigchickenlover said:


> Yea buddy!!!!!!!!!!


They didn't have a sharing bag


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> I have a feeling I am going to look decidedly small if there is a group photo
> 
> They didn't have a sharing bag


Sharing and food don't go well in my house!! The two just don't mix..Jus popping to tescos to grab a bag that's a grab bag mind :bounce:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Short and sweet yesterday, had a call from the mrs feeling poorly so just did bare minimum.

5mins skip, cut short as ankle was sore

3mins bag work

Deadlift

120kg x 5

140kg x 2

180kg x 2

190kg x 2, straps on, not needed but comp allows so I presume everyone else will be using them

190kg x 3

190kg x 3

190kg x 3, need to get the reps up ffs, left one in the tank but I need to be repping 10+...

Swiss bar ftoh

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 2

80kg x 3

80kg x 3, working on form still, had a bit of a wobble on the 2 rep set. Pressing part seems easier now.

End.

Pwo was 10g bcaa's ans 230g peanut m&m's 

I need to get the reps up on the deads, maybe go heavier for less reps for a set next time then back down a bit to 190 or go lighter? @ewen @Rick89 halp!

Typical days food intake (minus m&m's)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keep weight same but pull from a deficit .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

x2 what ewen has suggested

some speed pulls to wont hurt


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup Ben...can you say where in the [Redacted] the comp is please? I'm gonna look it up...errr...no stalker by the way....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> Keep weight same but pull from a deficit .





Rick89 said:


> x2 what ewen has suggested
> 
> some speed pulls to wont hurt


Ok cheers guys, not much time really to improve but I'll do some next week. I can stand on the back of two 50kg plates for deficit pulls? No blocks in gym!



Flubs said:


> Eyup Ben...can you say where in the Watford the comp is please? I'm gonna look it up...errr...no stalker by the way....


Hi Flubs, adress is

Watford Martial Arts Centre

29-43 Sydney rd

Watford WD18 7PZ

Starts 11am. Come and say hi, I'm not all big and scary like @ewen :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah plates are ideal mate .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Ben, thanks for that info...I will try to come and say hello but to be fair, I'm scared of my own shadow and if you were stick thing and only slightly taller than a ruler I still would be worried about coming up to say hello...flol! yes I am that stooopid..hahahaha....

Thanks, I will see if it's within easy reach of me.....cheers and happy sunday to ya...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Modified Push day today

3 mins bag work

5mins skip

2mins bag work

Squats

60kg 5 x 5

Suitcase deads

50kg x 5/side

55kg x 5/side pb

55kg x 5/side






Rc cuff stuff

KB bottom up press

16kg x 3/side

16kg x 3/side

16kg x 5/side

Speed deads

110kg (60%) x 10 x 3 sets

Last set






Swiss bar ftoh

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

85kg x 3

90kg x 1 pb

95kg x 1 pb

100kg x fail!

95kg x fail!

90kg x 1

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 2

70kg x 1 + 4 pp's











Bench press

65kg x 5

105kg x 3

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

105kg x 4

Weighted dips

20kg x 5 x 3 sets

Bw x 5

End!

My knee was ok on the squats if I didn't go deeper than parallel, got an appointment for the results of my mri on the 22nd. Sore as fcuk now though.

I was disappointed at the lack of speed from the speed deads, I think I'm suffering off the floor oomph.

I was happy with the swiss bar ftoh pb's even though I have done the same on an oly bar, hardly earth shattering but they are a start!

I was pleased with the bench even though I only did two working sets as I was knackered by then!

Heres our new £4ks worth of Eleiko kit on our rather dated bench:blink:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Are you up for event training at New Spartan on Sunday 20th?


Hello mate,

I'm there that day. Are you going?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@GreedyBen, lots of volume there mate, are you following a system/programme?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @GreedyBen, lots of volume there mate, are you following a system/programme?


The panic routine

I plan on starting a proper routine after the comp, will need modifying with no legs and only 2 days a week whatever it is though....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Had some deliveries today, first a yummy sample of Matrix Nutrition Platinum Mass, thanks @MatrixNutrition, which was my pwo and these suitably manly looking straps. They look silly on my puny 7in wrists!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't worry about your puny wrists.....with these on you will look like a BEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAST!

rarrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh............my tiger roar...specially for you to instill wrist manliness in men....true dat....


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I'm there that day. Are you going?


Ill be there. See you on Sunday.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Don't worry about your puny wrists.....with these on you will look like a BEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAST!
> 
> rarrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh............my tiger roar...specially for you to instill wrist manliness in men....true dat....


Ha ha thanks Flubs! Like the new avi! Check out the quad sweep on you(I believe thats the term used) 



AndyTee said:


> Ill be there. See you on Sunday.


 Gutted I can't play too! I could use the practise!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Modified pull workout today.

I was fcuking mullered before but some nice free samples from @PowerMyself propped me up!

5mins bag work, feeling a bit sharper finally

Deadlifts

70kg x 5

120kg x 5 doh grip

Deficits from 50kg metal plate - 2 1/2in?

120kg x 5 - feels odd

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3 vid






200kg x 1 vid






200kg x 1 fail, tried straps out, pulled back a bit

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

160kg x 3

BB rows

120kg x 3

90kg x 12

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 8, back threw the towel in...

Front squats

70kg x 5 x 5 sets, knee felt ok, was nursing it though and not going to full depth, vid






Power shrugs

120kg x 15

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

Seated alternating single arm cable pull downs

50lbs x 12 x 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns

100lb x 10

100lb x 10

100lb x 8

110lb x 6

Kettlebell swings

20kg x 20

2 x 20kg bells x 16

20kg x 12

20kg x 12, still struggling with form....

Smith machine full ext calf raises superset with close grip chins

70kg x 30 calf raises, 9 chins

70kg x 20 calf raises, 8 chins

70kg x 20 calf raises, 8 chins

70kg x 20 calf raises, 6 chins

70kg x 20 calf raises, 4 chins, 3 chins, 2 chins

Absolutely battered, next two days will be sore.....

Todays cals


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

"absolutely battered"...I should think you are! even I feel battered just reading that...lol

Bring on the doms tomorrow...now where exactly is it that you live? I could pop over and poke you in the quads....cough...you know...just to check..... :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flubs said:


> "absolutely battered"...I should think you are! even I feel battered just reading that...lol
> 
> Bring on the doms tomorrow...now where exactly is it that you live? I could pop over and poke you in the quads....cough...you know...just to check..... :whistling:


  Ha ha it's not as bad as I had hoped for really!

I really should do more calf raises, I'm surprised my knee doesn't hurt today either, maybe it's getting better finally!

You're more than welcome to visit if you bring a foam roller for torture! I need it but just don't have time for all this stretching business 

I forgot to cook my mince for lunch last night so I raided the sainsburys at stratford; prawn wholemeal sarnie, scottish smoked salmon, pork scratchings, peri peri cooked chicken breast, Monster green tea rehab and a met-rx bar from the extortionate 'health food' shop 

I snuck in some vit D on the mrs's supp order so I've been taking 5000iu's a day for 3 days now on @hackskii's advice in another thread - feeling pretty good and I wasn't expecting anything to be honest!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha it's not as bad as I had hoped for really!
> 
> I really should do more calf raises, I'm surprised my knee doesn't hurt today either, maybe it's getting better finally!
> 
> ...


I love that supplement, night time erections are common now, and to be honest didnt notice them prior too supplementing this one.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Had some deliveries today, first a yummy sample of Matrix Nutrition Platinum Mass, thanks @MatrixNutrition, which was my pwo and these suitably manly looking straps. They look silly on my puny 7in wrists!
> 
> View attachment 138260


youll need to rub them up and down a brick wall a few times to lift the pill then keep them in your chalk box


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

NSGym said:


> youll need to rub them up and down a brick wall a few times to lift the pill then keep them in your chalk box


Was gonna say that....eventually.....

:no: :laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

NSGym said:


> youll need to rub them up and down a brick wall a few times to lift the pill then keep them in your chalk box


Lift the pile do you mean?

Why the chalk box? Just to help it grip?

I braved the pound land and pound stretcher as well as the market in Stratford shopping city to no avail!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Lift the pile do you mean?
> 
> Why the chalk box? Just to help it grip?
> 
> I braved the pound land and pound stretcher as well as the market in Stratford shopping city to no avail!


yes the pile on them and leaving them in the chalk box they will start to absorb it more


----------



## NRG GYM (Oct 14, 2013)

Mega 20,000sq.ft gym hopefully opening in Watford Town Centre in Jan 2014.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

NSGym said:


> yes the pile on them and leaving them in the chalk box they will start to absorb it more


Ok mate thanks for the tip! Think I am going to need all the help I can get on the comp deadlifts


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

NRG GYM said:


> Mega 20,000sq.ft gym hopefully opening in Watford Town Centre in Jan 2014.


Can't you move it to Hertford instead


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I had my appoinment yesterday for my mri scan results and there is nothing wrong or nothing was picked up by the mri.

The physio said they were clear images too and there is only a slight bit of wear to my cartilage. I have another exercise sheet to do for 6-8 weeks.

I had no probs with my front squats last week so I will continue with these.

Probably only got 3 training sessions left until comp, missed training yesterday as my car has engine issues so had to use the family wagon. I left my gym kit in my car though.....

Ordered my belt from Zuluglove finally so looking forward to trying that out. Going to try 100kg ftoh tomorrow and hopefully get some decent deadlifts done on saturday.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rushed workout today due to time/parenting constraints:cursing:

5mins bag work

R.cuff stuff

Swiss bar ftoh

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 2

90kg x 2

100kg x fail

100kg x fail

100kg x fail

100kg x fail

100kg x fail - it definitely wasn't going up**tried different tactics too,

95kg x fail ffs

90kg x 3

80kg x 5

80kg x 4

80kg x 4

80kg x 3

65kg x 4

65kg x 3

Done. Last heavy workout due saturday if I get to go....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Last heavy training day before comp

5mins bag work

R.cuff stuff

Deficit deadlifts

60kg x 10 doh

100kg x 5 doh

100kg x 5 doh

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

170kg x 5

190kg x 2

190kg x 1

190kg x 1

190kg x 1

140kg x 5

Pl squats

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Swiss bar ftoh

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 4

70kg x 1 + 5pp

Bench press

65kg x 5

105kg x 5

110kg x 4

120kg x 2

125kg x 1

130kg x fail

That was all I had time for! Deads not feeling any easier, squats felt ok, plenty more there and knee seems ok so far.

I thought I was going to get a pb on bench, maybe 127.5 would have gone up.

Rest now and hope for the best:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

New goodies just in time for comp. Not sure if I am going to wear the belt for anything as I've never trained in one before.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend greedy Ben....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice graft on the deficits buddy looking strong


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wear the belt around the house for a couple of days lol. Nothing worse than a new belt until you've used it a few times.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend greedy Ben....


Thanks Flubs, even though I've been stitched up at work until 3pm today I still appreciate the sentiment 



Rick89 said:


> nice graft on the deficits buddy looking strong


Thanks mate, I haven't been doing them for long at all but I'm hoping they pay off tomorrow!



Mingster said:


> Wear the belt around the house for a couple of days lol. Nothing worse than a new belt until you've used it a few times.


Thanks Ming, I have worn it a few times for 20mins or so, I will wear it some more at home this afternoon/eve!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

2nd comp today;

I came 10th out of 14, a bit disappointing to be honest seeing as I was in joint 2nd after event one. Heres the vids anyway!


























Ok, log press, fairly happy although the ****ty tryes were too flimsy and got caught on the bar, think I could have come joint 1st or better on this if I hadn't of gassed, 9 reps and joint 2nd.

Farmers walk, did cack, way too heavy and I didn't get my hips under, really struggled with these although managed to go at a fair lick considering what I have done previously (once before at hastings with 28kg less a side  ) Don't know time completed in.

Deadlifts, was meant to be 190kg @NSGym, got increased to 200kg thankyou very much  Needn't have bothered with straps but managed 5 reps which is a pb so pleased with that. I don't know where I came in this or the other events from here...

Sled arm over arm/dragback, this was ok although there was a few rough bits of floor where the sled stuck and I lost all momentum (excuses excuses), drag back was easier which was nice!

Loading medley, stole my technique from the guy in the sled video who is a PL'er (first SM comp today) as I though it would be easier on my right forearm (more of which later), bounced it up off my derby. The guy in this vid, Grahaeme was 79kg and very quick, he got 10 reps on deads too:thumb:

So a bit dissapointing but I mixed it with the big boys and raised just over £200 for a worthy cause, thanks to everyone involved and my fellow competitors!

Once again there was a great camaraderie amongst competitors and chatted to loads of people on various subjects (I blame 3x Monster rehabs for any waffle).

Good to see some familiar faces and meet some new people irl @andyt nice to compete against you again, you beat me this time though  @Huntingground made cameo appearances in my farmers vid (beat me) and got to sit behind my fat ar5e on deads 

In case you haven't seen his journal he won today so well done mate! Nice to meet you and your family, I was telling my mrs how easily your daughter picked up that oly bar!

@jay101 thanks for popping down mate! @Novo78 nice to meet you too as well!

There was a physio on hand, I'll dig his card out later, he very kindly helped my traps from going into self destruct and confirmed my thoughts that I have tendonitis/tennis elbow on my right arm and the left to a lesse degree. I am going to try and nurse this as much as possible and eliminate overhand pulling exercises where possible.

I am also going to try and ice it and get some decent elbow sleeves, knee sleeves too, like the Rehband ones with straps either side for more support. http://www.rehbandsport.co.uk/p/19/heavy-lifting-elbow-support

Not cheap but I can really see the benefit of these now after my 99p jobbies and my patellar brace!

So what now? I need to work on my leg strength and get my squats back up to my previous best and beyond, I also need to drop some weight!

With our work/childcare set up and my x2 weekly training schedule I think progressing any further than novices in SM will be difficult as I can't do any event training at the moment.

So I am going to just work on my strength and look into a PL comp when my squats and bench are up to it. I'll return to SM when I have a bit more time on my hands!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done mate, I agree with the sled, I was on the same side as you and my momentum stopped, felt like sled had hit some rough ground.

Heavy DLs and SQs will see you right and will see you place higher in future I reckon.

Let me know when you want to do a PL comp as I fancy doing one with you too.

Good to meet you and we'll have to have a gym sesh sometime.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Well done mate, I agree with the sled, I was on the same side as you and my momentum stopped, felt like sled had hit some rough ground.
> 
> Heavy DLs and SQs will see you right and will see you place higher in future I reckon.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

Thats the plan! Need to adapt one of the programs once I get back to a decent level on squats.

It may not be for a while, I've had it in the ear a few times for leaving her at home all day with the baby on our family day off....

That would be great, I'd like to get to Genesis at some point, I could even get you free entry to the exclusive Holtwhites Sports & Social club when we get all our new kit  Congratulations again big fella! :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome ben well done :thumbup1:


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well done mate, I agree with the sled, I was on the same side as you and my momentum stopped, felt like sled had hit some rough ground.
> 
> Heavy DLs and SQs will see you right and will see you place higher in future I reckon.
> 
> ...


Hey Gents, Did you do the sled pull next to the wall?

I did and found that the sled just stopped and killed my momentum both pulling it and dragging it.

Where and when is the PL comp? I'd like to come support and have a look.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

AndyTee said:


> Hey Gents, Did you do the sled pull next to the wall?
> 
> I did and found that the sled just stopped and killed my momentum both pulling it and dragging it.
> 
> Where and when is the PL comp? I'd like to come support and have a look.


Yep snap! @Huntingground is doing one on the 17th at Genesis in Wembley I think.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Ben for posting that, I had a fun time watching that.

I bet the next day you were wiped out huh?

How much weight was that log press?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Thanks Ben for posting that, I had a fun time watching that.
> 
> I bet the next day you were wiped out huh?
> 
> How much weight was that log press?


Thanks for taking an interest mate, I was wiped out for the following 4 days after 

I think the log was only 70kg, it was meant to be 75kg though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks for taking an interest mate, I was wiped out for the following 4 days after
> 
> I think the log was only 70kg, it was meant to be 75kg though.


I bet you were wiped out, I think anyone would, some of those lifts you can hardly train for.

I would think that the log press would wipe out the biceps as you cant really get under the bar like a clean and jerk.

I bet the Brachialis gets hammered with that life.

I got tired of watching do that lifts. :lol:

I really liked watching the videos.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I bet you were wiped out, I think anyone would, some of those lifts you can hardly train for.
> 
> I would think that the log press would wipe out the biceps as you cant really get under the bar like a clean and jerk.
> 
> ...


They only have a swiss bar at my gym (I keep pestering them for a log) but even that is harder I think than an oly bar. The bulkiness of the log means it's further away from the body which makes it difficult too. That and the overhand grip on deads has really worsened my tendonitis in my right arm!

I'm going to work on my ohp and push pressing for a while instead to try and give it a rest.

I'll keep the vids coming


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GreedyBen said:


> They only have a swiss bar at my gym (I keep pestering them for a log) but even that is harder I think than an oly bar. The bulkiness of the log means it's further away from the body which makes it difficult too. That and the overhand grip on deads has really worsened my tendonitis in my right arm!
> 
> I'm going to work on my ohp and push pressing for a while instead to try and give it a rest.
> 
> I'll keep the vids coming


Please do, i caught myself rooting for you on film.....

I loved them and it was fun to watch.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Please do, i caught myself rooting for you on film.....
> 
> I loved them and it was fun to watch.


Thanks mate! I appreciate the support!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Short workout yesterday due to time restrictions

5mins exc bike

R.cuff stuff

Squats

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

105kg 5x5

Btn press

40kg 5x5

10mins bike

Leg stretches

Hopefully won't be so rushed tomorrow! Knee is fine today so all good!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Short workout yesterday due to time restrictions
> 
> 5mins exc bike
> 
> ...


 Good man still got a reasonable workout even tho short for time that's dedication!!


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Dude - Massive respect on your last comp! Im not dropping into this log frequently enough!

whats next on the cards in terms of goals and comps?


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> They only have a swiss bar at my gym (I keep pestering them for a log) but even that is harder I think than an oly bar. The bulkiness of the log means it's further away from the body which makes it difficult too. That and the overhand grip on deads has really worsened my tendonitis in my right arm!
> 
> I'm going to work on my ohp and push pressing for a while instead to try and give it a rest.
> 
> I'll keep the vids coming


In the last couple of weeks I have transitioned from Push Press at the gym with an olympic bar to log pressing (initially with a 30kg log, then a 50kg narrow log, then a 50kg wide log). The width of the log definitely makes technique important, and i'm also finding the change in grip quite challenging.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Good man still got a reasonable workout even tho short for time that's dedication!!


Thanks mate 



Kroc said:


> Dude - Massive respect on your last comp! Im not dropping into this log frequently enough!
> 
> whats next on the cards in terms of goals and comps?


Thankyou! Was interesting to compete against much bigger guys.

I want to lose some weight so I can get back into my clothes:lol: I want to get to about 90kg then see how it goes from there.

I also fancy a go at powerlifting if I can get my squats back up to what they once were and beyond - 200kg would be a nice start. Bench needs work too.

Theres a new PL/SM gym opening soon within a very handy distance to me (1RM in Welwyn Garden City) and they will be holding a comp in feb which I may enter just for experience as it's a regional qualifier, I may be jumping the gun a bit here though!

I'm keeping an eye out for more novice SM comps too but want to weight until I have more strength in my legs plus hopefully a bigger deadlift as a result.

I'm looking forward to changing gyms and training with more focussed trainers plus proper equipment, as you can see where I train now is normally fairly empty and when theres a few of us in there it's like and old wives club



Kroc said:


> In the last couple of weeks I have transitioned from Push Press at the gym with an olympic bar to log pressing (initially with a 30kg log, then a 50kg narrow log, then a 50kg wide log). The width of the log definitely makes technique important, and i'm also finding the change in grip quite challenging.


I'm doing the opposite and going back to ohp/btnp to give my elbow tendonitis a rest!

Your lucky to have a log to practice on! It's totally different to a bar but you'll get used to it, I prefer training with a log, might as well as it what you'll be doing in a comp. Floor to overhead is brutal though but I love it, I'm annoyed to be having to drop it for a while.

Are you planning on having a go soon?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Got a bit ahead of myself today and paid for it..

5mins bike

Light squats

70kg 5 x 3

Deadlifts

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 2

200kg x 1

227kg x fail






215kg x fail

170kg x 6

Bench press

65kg x 5

105kg x 5

115kg x 2

120kg x 1

137.5kg x fail

130kg x fail

105kg x 2

After wathing the 500lb deadlift challenge vids last night I thought I'd have a go, it wasn't to be, don't know why my left heel lifted? Going back to socks next time. Might try 5x3's as 5x5's is too much and 531 is too complicated:lol:

Bench was another stupid idea, wasn't to be either, manage to lift it about 2 inches:lol:

Oh well, you don't know if you don't try!

Next week I have better shifts so will have more time for my workouts.

Weight still 93.8kgs but there has been some questionable snacks. Still just under 2500cals a day. I was tired today after a few 4hr nights of sleep this week and reckon 215 on deads would have been ok if I tried that first:wacko:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Suitcase deadlifts

40kg x 5/side

Push session today with added squats

5mins exc bike

50kg x 5/side x 4 sets

Squats

60kg x 10

110kg 5 x 5

Vid of last set, not sitting back as far as I'd wanted to keep shins vertical. No pain really so all good. What do you think? Anyone? Seems a bit wobbly to me as well, will go to 112.5 next time I think.






Stading db press

20kg x 5/side

25kg x 5/side

30kg x 5/side

35kg x 3/side w/leg drive

35kg x 2/side w/leg drive, these weren't going up without a bit of leg drive!

OHP

40kg x 6

60kg x 5 x 5, still hate these, shoulder hurt on last rep, still feels like there is too much of an imbalance in the movement.

Bench press

85kg x 5

105kg 5 x 3

Smith BTNP

Bar x 20

20kg x 12

20kg x 9

15kg x 8

15kg x 6

10kg x 6

5kg x 5 

Cable tri exts

V bar 40lbs x 30,22,20,20,20

Flat bar 40lbs x 20,16,12,10

V rope 30lbs x 10,10,10

Calf raises on smith w/step

40kg 4 x 20

5 mins light hand krank

Done.

Pwo was 1 pint milk, 200g ham and 2 cheese triangles from my ma's fridge:lol:

****ing OHP's my left shoulder was sore immediately after (have had niggles there before) seems to stem from top of front delt.

Had time to kill today as was hanging around waiting to pick baby up from g.parents.

Weight was 94.2kgs.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought the form looked good to me, bit I am no expert, you come out of the hole smooth, with power.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good vids mate, keep up the good work. When do you train, evenings only or daytimes too?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I thought the form looked good to me, bit I am no expert, you come out of the hole smooth, with power.


Thanks @hackskii, maybe not but you are well versed I'm sure! Just trying to go with the slow and steady approach for now to be as kind as I can to the knee whilst making progress.



Huntingground said:


> Good vids mate, keep up the good work. When do you train, evenings only or daytimes too?


Cheers @Huntingground, I usually train after work so late morning-early afternoon. This is in Enfield though near my and the mrs folks. When I move gyms to Welwyn I might do a morning and hopefully couple of evenings instead, once we've re-tuned the work/baby/gym situation! Hopefully going to do 3x a week as it's not 30-45mins away like Enfield!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squat looks near spot on mate :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> squat looks near spot on mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, I want that 200


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Pull session today

5mins bike

Speed squats

60kg 5x5, knee a bit tender.

Deadlifts

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

170kg x 3

195kg 3 x 3, vid of 2nd & third set comparing shoes and socks.






BB rows

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

95kg 5x5, vid of last set, tried wearing the belt, felt a lot easier!






Power shrugs

70kg x 20

90kg x 20

110kg 4 x 20, holy trap smoke Batman:lol:

Cable bi curls ss with light facepulls

Overhead (not sure on proper name) 4 x 15

Flat bar 4 x 20, stopped ss'ing facepulls here.

Ez bar attachment 4 x 10 ouch.

10mins bike

4 x RKC plank, grunting, sweating heaving mess:devil:

I tried to keep all the pulling underhand to rest my right forearm. Stll sore, maybe I should have left the shrugs even though they weren't uncomfortable, icing it right now. My tri's are still nice and sore from tues so maybe I'll keep the tri exts next week. I rarely ever get sore tri's.

Knee was a bit tender but thats hopefully just soreness from squatting on tuesday.

Diet has been better but just dealt with a nice beef massuman curry, rice,prawn crackers, yum!

Gym exc bike is broke so havong to use the incline bike which is cack or would have done a bit more.

Very sore now, feel ****ed actually, off to bed for me then now.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking good in here mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Push/squat day yesterday

5mins bike

R.cuff stuff

Squats

Bw 2x5

60kg 2x5

120kg 5x5, last set vid






Bench press

60kg 2x5

110kg 5x3

20mins bike

Stretches.

Legs were a bit wobbly on squats, forgot my patella brace but still decided to add 10kg. Knee still a bit sore, will only up by 2.5 next time!

Bench was easy but no pressing beforehand and other assistance stuff cut to try and rest my arm which has been a right pain in the ar5e the last few days. I've been icing it and hopefully some rest will help clear it up.

Pull day sat but not sure my arm is up to deads without worsening it? May just do a load of fluff, will do heavyish front squats if knee feels fine too.

Weight is down to 93kgs.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Pull day

5mins bag

5mins bike

Deadlift

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

110kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 3

193kg x 3






198kg x 3

198kg x 2 + fail

198kg x 2 + fail






Front squats

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

100kg x 3






Belt on

120kg 3 x 1

130kg x fail

130kg pb! Not pretty though 






20mins bike, forgot to do calf raises.

I misloaded the deads and did 193 instead of 198. I failed the 3rd rep on the last two sets of the planned 3x3. I got it up off the floor fine as usual and failed below the knee so some rack pulls needed I think 

I wanted to go at the front squats but doing them after deads was not my best Idea, 120kg was my old pb when I was squatting fine and it felt easy on the legs but my back was a bit wobbly. It really tried to fold on the 130 bit I got it up. I now have a 3rd injury site at the bottom of my right hand erector spinae(?) I've had a little niggle there for a while, esp when bending/leaning over bathing the baby etc and now it's ****ed. It may even be a compensation injury for my knee? Hopefully a good 9 days or so off and I'll start doing lunges before squats to try and strengthen the leg when it's used on its own.

I am going to take a week off training as I feel like I'm falling to bits!

I've finally scraped together enough for my rehband elbow support so just ordered that this evening!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work there mate...sounds like the week off is just what you need tbh.

Get some of them king-sized takeaways in you to aid recovery too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> Nice work there mate...sounds like the week off is just what you need tbh.
> 
> Get some of them king-sized takeaways in you to aid recovery too


Cheers mate! Had a very nice Thai takeaway thanks!

Have had pizza, cake and chocolate biscuits today as well:whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking good in here buddy everything going strong

will try keep following your journey


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Looking good in here buddy everything going strong
> 
> will try keep following your journey


Thanks mate! I think my knee is as good as it's going to get, just need to build the squats back up, shame my arm is now fcuked instead


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate! I think my knee is as good as it's going to get, just need to build the squats back up, shame my arm is now fcuked instead


unfortunately seems to be part and parcel if this strongman crap lol

you tryed any GH or peps to help?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> unfortunately seems to be part and parcel if this strongman crap lol
> 
> you tryed any GH or peps to help?


No, unfortunately not, I can't really afford any special supplements at the moment :sad: I've just ordered a rehband sleeve with straps so hopefully that will help along with me keep icing it every night and a bit of rest.

If it doesn't I'll investigate further treatments


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> No, unfortunately not, I can't really afford any special supplements at the moment :sad: I've just ordered a rehband sleeve with straps so hopefully that will help along with me keep icing it every night and a bit of rest.
> 
> If it doesn't I'll investigate further treatments


same here cant afford to try gh or peps yet, they are supposed to be a great addition for strongman, are you natural altogether?

that should do the trick, where is the pain on the elbow inside or outside of the arm?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> same here cant afford to try gh or peps yet, they are supposed to be a great addition for strongman, are you natural altogether?
> 
> that should do the trick, where is the pain on the elbow inside or outside of the arm?


Yeah unassisted at present and have only done a hdrol cycle before but wasn't really strength training.

Pain was on the outside of the elbow at the top of the forearm but I also have pains at either end of the bicep too on the same arm, mainly at the bottom of it/inside elbow.

Even holding a phone or picking up a glass of water it's sore ffs!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Yeah unassisted at present and have only done a hdrol cycle before but wasn't really strength training.
> 
> Pain was on the outside of the elbow at the top of the forearm but I also have pains at either end of the bicep too on the same arm, mainly at the bottom of it/inside elbow.
> 
> Even holding a phone or picking up a glass of water it's sore ffs!


I've got pains on the inside of my forearms next to the elbow.

Am sure its since training with the atlas stones for the Hastings comp.

Putting Ollie in and out of his cot is especially painful.

Not sure what the answer is as I've taken a 6 days off and it still hurts.

Having a week off either side of the Watford comp helped a bit.

Maybe deca and/or gh is the way forward?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

AndyTee said:


> I've got pains on the inside of my forearms next to the elbow.
> 
> Am sure its since training with the atlas stones for the Hastings comp.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's the same as mine mate, need to look into it today at work  Having an 11kg baby to constantly pick up does not help it either! I think I did my bicep tendons in on the deads at the Watford comp yanking the last two reps up. Will not be doing that again. Its just an overuse injury but quite difficult to rest them!

Hows your training going otherwise mate?


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Im currently 4.5 weeks through a 6 week cruise/rest. Training mainly isolations to get a bit of shape back.

Trying to keep my weight steady at 102 kg.

In 1.5 weeks time I start a short 5 week bulk, getting back on the 5 x 5 and regaining strength and putting 7ish kg on.

Cals will be around the 4,000-4,500 ish mark.

Will then probably bulk through till April and get as big as possible so I can place in a comp.

After that, crazy cut back down to 90kg to get back in shape for the beach!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

In mate! Little late, but made it in the end :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> In mate! Little late, but made it in the end :thumb:


Good to have you along mate! Joining a new gym sat so will hopefully be learning lots more and will be training on proper equipment


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Good to have you along mate! Joining a new gym sat so will hopefully be learning lots more and will be training on proper equipment


Event training at New Spartan Gym this Sunday and next if ur interested.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

AndyTee said:


> Event training at New Spartan Gym this Sunday and next if ur interested.


I can't really get down there on sundays due to family time 

This new gym in WGC has pretty much all the gear and I can do event stuff whenever by the looks of it:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Good to have you along mate! Joining a new gym sat so will hopefully be learning lots more and will be training on proper equipment


Jealous mate...aw yous and your fancy equipment lol!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I can't really get down there on sundays due to family time
> 
> This new gym in WGC has pretty much all the gear and I can do event stuff whenever by the looks of it:thumbup1:


How much is it to train one off?

Could come over and have an events session.

What have they got? Log/yoke/farmers etc?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Jealous mate...aw yous and your fancy equipment lol!


I'm going to have a sneak peak before it opens tomorrow, early christmas for me  I can't wait!



AndyTee said:


> How much is it to train one off?
> 
> Could come over and have an events session.
> 
> What have they got? Log/yoke/farmers etc?


£5 mate, sent you an invite to their FB page, they have got log, yoke, prowler, tyres and farmers, not sure on stones yet but will enquire!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> same here cant afford to try gh or peps yet, they are supposed to be a great addition for strongman, are you natural altogether?
> 
> that should do the trick, where is the pain on the elbow inside or outside of the arm?


Missed this post yesterday mate!

Yeah I can see how they would be helpful with recovery/joints etc. Need to have a proper look into them. I've never really had any injuries (apart from falling off motorbikes) before but guess I'm getting old:whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Leg day! It's been a while since I had one 

5mins bike

5mins bag

R.cuff stuff

squats

BW x 10

60kg 3 x 5

100kg x 5

125kg 5x5, played around with width for some reason, narrow felt good and wide was fine but my knees really move out and in going up and down:blink:






Front squats

40kg 5x3, 50kg 5x5 just playing around with front rack position, feels good but my once broken right wrist didn't like it.






Calf raises on block in smith machine

20kg/side 3 x 12

30kg/side 3 x 12

Kb lunges

12kg/side 4x10/side

20mins bike

Stretching

Then had to lug a 39kg chest of draws up my mums stairs so after I raided my ma's fridge, pint of milk, packet of ham, 2 tb spoons pnut butter and 3 kitkats

Diet not doing so well but weighed 92.5kgs today anyway!

Had to train in my current gym today, they finally have their new rack at last as you can see in vid! Training at 1RM tomorrow for push day!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Push day, finally made it to 1RM for a session! Awesome place to train and I'm sure it will get even better!

10 mins skip

R.cuff stuff

Klokov press

Bar x 10 x 3, really not getting on with any strict pressing at the moment, shoulders seem to want to go up at completely different angles to each other!

Log push press

50kg x 3

50kg x 5

70kg 6x3, very steady un the clean taking it easy on my arm, pain free work so the elbow sleeve doing it's thing.

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 1 paused

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

100kg x 1 paused

100kg x 3, just got the last one, seriously lacking oomph on these!

Had a few goes at flipping a 180kg tyre gently, arm seems ok.

Ecentric arm stuff to rehab right arm

Skullcrushers

20kg 5 x 10

Dips

Bw x 6

Bw x 6

12.5kg chain x 5

12.5kg chain x 5

12.5kg chain x 4

12.5kg chain x 4

Farmers Walk

57.5kg 3 runs (not sure on length)

Needless to say I am feeling fcuking battered this morning but need to train again today as it's looking like I'll have to train thurs/fri/sat again. At least I get a rest inbetween and I can train x3 a week


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like your still going strong in hear and working your way through your niggles... looking forwards to easing off a little over xmas for the jan push?

What are your current PBs looking like?

K


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Kroc said:


> Looks like your still going strong in hear and working your way through your niggles... looking forwards to easing off a little over xmas for the jan push?
> 
> What are your current PBs looking like?
> 
> K


Thanks mate, not really feeling strong at the moment! Nothing on the pb front really, need to work on my bench and deads but sqautting again now so that should help my deads out a bit. Been nursing my arm too so the 100kg overhead goal is on the back burner.

The new gym in at is running a BPU comp in early feb so I'm trying to work on my lifts for that!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back in the gym for pull day today, sore as fcuk...

10mins skip

Empty bar good mornings 3 x 10

Deadlifts

70kg x 5

120kg x 5

170kg x 5

190kg x 3

200kg x 2

200kg x 2

200kg x 2

200kg x 1

200kg x 1

170kg x 5

Off 3in bumper plates

170kg 4 x 3

U/hand bb rows

70kg 4 x 12

Belt on

70kg 1 x 12, just to see the difference.

GHR

Ouch x 4, 4, 4, 3, 3, 2. Ouch.

Rear delt flyes

15kg/side 4 x 12, 1 x 10

Captains chair straight legged

2 x 12, then proceeded to get the worst ab cramp ever, I thought I had a multiple hernia or something, laid down, stood up, got another for my troubles. Called it quits 

100g milk powder pwo and just done 380g of chicken livers and an onion in the frying pan.

Full christmas dinner to demolish tomorrow at my mums because my bro will be away.

Got a better pic of the gym



I'm glad I won't be back until thursday, I am fcuking smashed.

Hopefully the rest of the equipment will be in by then!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice 1 mate, with them weights I would be in hospital, onwards and upwards :thumb:

Bought my milk powder as you suggested and 3/4 scoops of this stuff = 340 cals, so will be banging this in the shakes in future too.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Nice 1 mate, with them weights I would be in hospital, onwards and upwards :thumb:
> 
> Bought my milk powder as you suggested and 3/4 scoops of this stuff = 340 cals, so will be banging this in the shakes in future too.


Thanks mate, they're not much but hopefully they'll improve with more work and some tweaks.

My deads should definitely go up once my squats are back up, I was talking to one of the new gym owners Anthony today and he agrees theres too much pulling from the back due to weak legs so will take on board his advice and try to get a bit lower and squat the bar up.

Yeah it's good stuff, keep it quiet though or every cnut and his dog will be buying it all up:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate, they're not much but hopefully they'll improve with more work and some tweaks.
> 
> My deads should definitely go up once my squats are back up, I was talking to one of the new gym owners Anthony today and he agrees theres too much pulling from the back due to weak legs so will take on board his advice and try to get a bit lower and squat the bar up.
> 
> Yeah it's good stuff, keep it quiet though or every cnut and his dog will be buying it all up:lol:


Not much, as i said I'd be in hospital, and your right, a few more months at it, and they will go upwards. I don't really deadlift I'll have to give it a bash.

Ok I'll be quiet on the white stuff


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Not much, as i said I'd be in hospital, and your right, a few more months at it, and they will go upwards. I don't really deadlift I'll have to give it a bash.
> 
> Ok I'll be quiet on the white stuff


DL's are a must mate, you NEED to do them. They are a no choice option


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> DL's are a must mate, you NEED to do them. They are a no choice option


Will do mate, although I don't do them I did a few last week 70/80 kg can't remember... Lifted this 5x...rest 5x...

Next time in, I'll load up the bar and find my max.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Will do mate, although I don't do them I did a few last week 70/80 kg can't remember... Lifted this 5x...rest 5x...
> 
> Next time in, I'll load up the bar and find my max.


Just keep upping it in 2.5/5k increments mate, I used to try and beat last weeks one rep max, week after week and you soon hit a wall!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Just keep upping it in 2.5/5k increments mate, I used to try and beat last weeks one rep max, week after week and you soon hit a wall!


Will do, I'll post the stats, on Monday/ Tuesday when next in


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Leg day!

10 mins skipping finished off with 25sec sprint

R.cuff stuff, think my left shoulder has another issue, more of which later..

Squats

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 5 paused

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3 x 1

Monolift and comp bar

105kg x 5

135kg x 3

155kg x 1

145kg x 2

Back in rack

145kg 5 x 3 vid of last set






Hack sqauts

120kg fail

60kg x 12

70kg 4 x 6

Prowler runs

2 x 20m @ 62kg

1 x 20m @ 92kg

3 x 3 20m @ 132kg last run vid






Ruined once again!

Squats went well again, last two sets felt the best despite having a wobble on the 2nd rep of both for some reason.

I'm sure to be in a world of pain the next two days  I went up 15kg on work sets but at least it was on purpose for a change! The owners helped me out on the monolift and gave me some pointers on elbow positioning and feet placement which was a great help!

My left shoulder has been a bit sore all week, I can't put a finger on how I hurt it originally, picking up the 11kg baby hurts it, almost at the edge of my armpit, behind my front delt if I do a front bicep flex. I've been doing a bit of reading up and it may be my supraspinatus rc muscle? It's not affecting any of my lifts but if I lay on my back with my arms stretch out above my head, my left hand won't touch the floor whereas my righ hand will easily rest on the floor.

I suppose it needs looking at properly but no money at the minute!

Arm seems 90% better so will continue to rest it as much as possible.

Press day tomorrow if I can walk


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

Good videos mate as usual, crap to hear about the shoulder, and hope it heals quickly. I've had problem with my left side, still ain't right, but don't want to push it to much to **** it up.

Yet again good squats, I'm gonna really have to knuckle down with these and deadlifts in the new year, then i can put some numbers up


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Push day

5mins skip

R.cuff stuff

Log push press

55kg x 8,8,8,5 strict

75kg x 3,3,3,3,3,5 still taking it easy on my arm

Bench press

60kg 2 x 10

100kg 8 x 3

Dips

12.5kg chain x 6,6,5,4

Bw x 4

Cable v-rope pulls

30kg 5 x 12

Front + side delt raises s/set

5kg/side x 10/side, x 16, 5 sets

Skull crushers ez bar

20kg 5 x 12

Done!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Pull day today

10 mins skip

Suitcase deads

50kg x 5/side

50kg x 5/side

60kg x 3/side x 3 sets

Deadlifts

110kg x 5

150kg x 5

190kg x 3

200kg x 1

200kg x fail, back feeling ruined already, belt on

200kg x 1

200kg x 1

160kg x 3

120kg x 2, back was mullered so sacked it off.

Kroc rows

20kg x 12/side, back really sore so sacked these off too

Plate loaded pull down machine

20kg/side x 20

25kg/side 6 x 12

Plate loaded row machine

20kg/side 5 x 12

Pull ups

Bw x 3

Bw x 2, flol.

Farmers walk

67.5kgs/side 32.5m x2 drop and turn, 2 sets of

Eccentric work for bad arm inc. some beastly 7.5kgs a side hammer curls 

Thats it until after Christmas, I'm absolutely smashed, legs are mega sore from sqauts still and I've had some shooting pains up my right leg so rest and plenty of food needed! And some sleep over a 5hr duration would be a bonus! Now where are those biscuits and chocolates...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Enjoy your Xmas with the family greedy Ben ......relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax..........xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers Ben, merry Christmas to you and family.

Thanks for your imput

Onwards , upwards for 2014 mate. :beer:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Enjoy your Xmas with the family greedy Ben ......relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax..........xx


Thanks @Flubs, Freya says "Happy Christmas internet auntie"



Wishing you a better 2014 as well!



Hafpor said:


> Cheers Ben, merry Christmas to you and family.
> 
> Thanks for your imput
> 
> Onwards , upwards for 2014 mate. :beer:


Same to you and yours mate :beer: Heres to smashing loads of pb's next year!

I weighed 15.5st yesterday albeit on someone elses scales and fully clothed, I've started binging early


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice 1 mate, lots of food then to up the calories, just the right time of year


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohmigawwwwwddd.....beautiful name for a beautiful little girl.....soooooooooo cute! I can just imagine Xmas morning at your place lol....gawwwwwwguss piccie...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back in the gym yesterday. Playing around with 532/351 programs.

Week 1, Day 1

10mins skip

R.cuff stuff inc 5kg hammer curls for tendonitis rehab.

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

105kg x 3

110kg x 3

130kg x 3

Front squats

60kg 5x5 clean grip, only low reps as my fingers hurt

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 3, 1,1,1

Weighted dips

12.5kg chain x 10,10,7,5,4

GHR

x10,7,5,5, sacked last off as my legs felt weird to say the least!

DB press

22.5kgs/side x 10, too light

27.5kgs/side x 10,10,9,7

Prowler

20m runs, 140kg,110kg,90kgs, not my best idea after legs

6 mile walk today pushing pram, baby, shopping, I feel fcuked.

Ordering my singlet soon for upcoming 1st Powerlifting comp on Feb 9th!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice work mate, a great Sunday workout :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Singlet ordered

http://shop.sbdapparel.com/shop/article_2.001/SBD-Competition-Singlet.html?sessid=CD2KXBN3amqPDJlTt5cfsPTvs50OiAS0vzvcvYYcVyx6uVWcFVcUtTwP13ZO3IsU&shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D2.001%26

I'm sure I will look rather fetching in it 

Just need to visit the chav epicentre for some cheap football socks now!


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

That singlet will definitely exagerate your curves 

Workouts are looking strong.

K


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> Singlet ordered
> 
> http://shop.sbdapparel.com/shop/article_2.001/SBD-Competition-Singlet.html?sessid=CD2KXBN3amqPDJlTt5cfsPTvs50OiAS0vzvcvYYcVyx6uVWcFVcUtTwP13ZO3IsU&shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D2.001%26
> 
> ...


Singlet, looking good, as long as it ain't pink 

But confused though, didn't 19th century gentlemen with handle bar facial hair, wear these while paddling by the sea 

On the socks do a terry holland, 2 different colours....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Week 1, session 2

10mins skip

R.cuff stuff

Deadlift

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 3

Back off sets

160 x 5

140 x 5

Block pulls (top of shin)

140kg 3 x 5

Strict Log

Log x 15

57.5kg x 3

67.5kg 3 x 3

Log x 10

Kroc rows

25kg/side 5x10

Hanging leg raises (feet to bar)

3 x 4

GHR

1, left calf cramped solid at knee end...

Captains chair s/s with hammer curls

x 10, 10kg/side x 10

Deads felt good, top set went up nice and smoothly, I maybe could have done another set but last time I did deads my back really played up and it felt like it was going that way so went on to back off sets and block pulls at 80% as not to push it to the point of needing to lay down!

Strict log went ok but it's not a heavy log, only about 20kgs so I'm counting it as less than that.

Hanging less raises with full rom/feet upto hands hurt my shoulders slightly so I left assistance pressing.

Will be back tomorrow for more assistance stuff and maybe some farmers/prowler/tryre punishment 

Piles and deads are not a good mix 

Hope nobody noticed!










I felt a bit of throbbing doing my Lotus postiton stretches - true story, perhaps I should have thought more of it!

Singlet arrived and fits, was 96.1kgs today:whistling:


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Those shorts properly made me lol!

Missus wasn't impressed when she saw what I was laughing at though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

What's those two squares were those the pics :confused1:

If so put um back up


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

paul xe said:


> Those shorts properly made me lol!
> 
> Missus wasn't impressed when she saw what I was laughing at though.


Ha ha, dark coloured shorts for next few days! These things happen:blush:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafþór said:


> What's those two squares were those the pics :confused1:
> 
> If so put um back up


They are still up, maybe your browser deemed them to offensive


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

How's your training going mate, suit doing it's job


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> How's your training going mate, suit doing it's job


Back in the gym today for squats/bench and sat for deads/ohp. Legs are feeling nice and fresh! Looking for ward to singles week next week! Program still a work in progress, not sure wether to add SLDL in after squats and add GHR on deads/ohp? It's not nice after either


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Week 2, session 1 Squats/Bench

10 mins skipping

5 mins bag work

Squats

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

140kg x 5

120kg x 5

Front squats

60kg 5 x 10

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

105kg x 4

105kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Weighted dips

12.5kg chain x 10,4(?)5,5,4

GHR

x10,10,10,5

Db press

25kg/side x 10,10,10,9,8

Facepulls

20kg x 20, 25kg x 16, 30kg x 12, 35kg 3 x 10

Light hammer curls

7.5kgs/side 5 x 10

Stretches and foam rollering various leg parts unsuccessfully as I kept rolling off:lol:

Whoops, off plan already, did two top sets of sqauts as the first felt so good! First set of 105kg bench I bottled the last rep so did the set again albeit a lot more of bounce off of my chest, not good. I swear this York bar feels much heavier than the Eleiko bar in my old gym. Next week for singles I'll ask to use the Texas bar and hopefully that will feel better.

Other than that squats feeling nice and strong, bench felt weak as explained above, dips were a bit better, GHR was much improved and db bench was **** for the first 3 sets.

Looking forward to some singles next week and trying my belt on them as well.

Not sure what to do about next 3 weeks as the 4th will be rest before comp! May do singles week, 3's then another singles week then rest?

Freyas 1st bday tomorrow so last of the cake and sugary foods for a while!

Now to run a scalding hot bath to sit my sore legs in!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice squats mate , double mine  for now 

Finally see the pics, very dashing :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Nice squats mate , double mine  for now
> 
> Finally see the pics, very dashing :whistling:


Ha ha, cheers mate, don't know why they disappeared, I can see all four now on my pc? Feeling them now! I have done more pre injury so not happy yet but it felt good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, cheers mate, don't know why they disappeared, I can see all four now on my pc? Feeling them now! I have done more pre injury so not happy yet but it felt good!


Well one thing I've learned every days different, thank god there's always a next time :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Week 2, session 2 Deads/Log ohp

5mins skip

3 x 3mins bag

Deadlifts

70kg x 5

110kg x 5

135kg x 5

155kg x 5

195kg x 5

195kg x 4

175kg x 5

175kg x 5

175kg x 5

Block pulls off 25kg bumper plates

155kg 3 x 5

Strict Log ohp

57.5kg x 5

62.5kg 3 x 5

Deads went ok despite my legs still being in bits, have only had 9hrs combined sleep since sqauts weds.

195kg went up ok (gym pr) so I went for a 2nd set but the last rep would have been a real grinder so I ditched it after 4, should have left it at just the top set.

Only did 62.5kg on log as my back was completely smashed, I don't think I would have done any without a belt!

No assistance due to back being ruined. I got home really early and the woman made me scoff some porridge and get off to the gym instead of the 10 eggs and toast I had planned and a slightly later gym start. I felt a bit sick skipping and on deads and that didn't help!

Next week I can only train thurs/fri and it's singles week so will split legs and bench into two days and do deads the following week (supposed to be deload) and have and easy assistance day aswell (or events day if I feel strong:devil

Kebab is en route:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Week 3, session one, squats

Was nice to see @Huntingground and @Novo78 in the gym today, I'll have to train woth you guys one day soon!

10mins skip

3 x 2mins bag

Squats

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 1

170kg x 1 belt on,

175kg x 1

180kg x 1 (current 1rm)

150kg x 1

140kg x 3

Front squats clean grip

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Leg press

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

200kg 3 x 10

GHR

4 x 5, all sorts of pain and weird stuff going on with my hams!

Prowler

105kgs 3 x 20m

I'm pleased with how the squats are coming along, I was aiming for 170kg so topping that was nice and almost upto 90% of my previous pre injury max.

Bench tomorrow so hopefully I'll top my measly 125max 

Pwo was a pack of mini eggs and a pint of blue top


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see you mate and well done on PB on squat - did you use the monolift?

Brutal workout mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good to see you mate and well done on PB on squat - did you use the monolift?
> 
> Brutal workout mate.


Cheers mate, good to see you down there finally, my legs feel a bit sore today but not as bad as I'd hoped  No just the rack but I will be using it from now on as I hurt my left shoulder re-racking 175 and thats the second time I have done this now ffs!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Week 3 session 2, Bench day

10 mins reluctant skipping 

R.cuff stuff

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

127.5kg x 1 - new pb 

120kg x 1

110kg x 1

110kg 5 x 1 paused

100kg 3 x 3 paused

60kg 3 x 10

Weighted dips

12.5kg chain x 5

12.5kg chain + 5kg on belt x 4

12.5kg chain + 5kg on belt x 4

12.5kg chain + 5kg on belt x 3

12.5kg chain x 3

Bw x 2

DB press

30kg/side x 5

27.5kg/side x 7

27.5kg/side x 6

27.5kg/side x 5

27.5kg/side x 5

27.5kg/side x 4

Tricep punchdowns

Green band 6 x 12/side

Pinched these off @Mingster 

Face pulls

35kg x 12

40kg 6 x 12

20kg 1 x 20

I was pleased with the new pb, wasn't too much of a grind, saw stars after! My right arm stuck, Tony said form was not tight at all hence all the paused reps after concentraing on staying tight and form!

Didn't really feel much on the punchdowns but tris were smashed by then, they just felt difficult.

May keep them in if I am nice and sore tomorrow!

Been to the butchers and got a massive leg of lamb for sunday, it's a fair few kg's! Can't wait to eat it!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice PB Ben:thumbup1:

Focus on the form mate. Nailing the technique will add loads more weight to your lifts.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice PB Ben:thumbup1:
> 
> Focus on the form mate. Nailing the technique will add loads more weight to your lifts.


Thanks mate, yeah my bench is pretty poor, chest bouncing t'n'g reps and flared elbows, no more though! All the paused stuff today felt really good concentrating on form, just needs practise practise and more practise!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Keep it up mate :thumb:

Congrats...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Keep it up mate :thumb:
> 
> Congrats...


Cheers mate:beer: its not much but it's a slight improvement


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Week 4 session 1, end of 1st cycle

5mins bag warm up

Hip stretches

[Deadlifts/U]

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

180kg x 1

180kg x 1, belt on

220kg x fail

220kg x fail

220kg x fail

215kg x 1 (pb)

215kg x fail

215kg x fail

200kg x 1

200kg x 1

200kg x 1

195kg x 1

190kg x 1

Block pulls (straps)

150kg 5 x 5

Strict log press

65kg x 3

75kg x 1

90kg x fail

80kg 5 x 1

75kg 3 x 1

65kg pp 3 x 5

GHR

x7, 5,5

Done.

failed a few today but still managed a pb Feel wrecked, need my bed now!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

This was last fridays efforts, had a bit of virus/headache thing so didn't train until then.

Week 2, squats, deads, bench & log press...

5mins skipping

3 x 2 mins bag work

Stretching

Squats

bw x 10 x 2

60kg x 5 x 2

100kg x 5

130kg x 5

140kg x 1

160kg x 5






140kg x 5

130kg x 5

Deadlifts

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 1

197.5kg x 5






180kg x 1

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Bench press

60kg x 5

110kg x 5






Strict Log

70kg x 5






I was pleased with the squats, 160 is a 5 rep pb, I have only done singles/triples over 150kg prior to this, legs look really wobbly on the vid, hopefully it's just the angle. The following two sets didn't feel much easier either! Deads felt a bit different after heavy squats, 100 x 5 felt taxing! 2.5kg isn't much but it's another gym pb and form was considerably better than my comp pb of 200 and no tendon injury caused today either! 180kg x 5 wasn't going to happen so just did two slower sets of 140. By the time I got round to doing bench I was knackered so just did the top set and did log press after, by then I was feeling mullered and more than a bit queasy, hence the staggering all over the place. Hopefully I'll soon improve on the weight. All in all happy with todays rushed weeks worth of top sets:lol:

Hopefully I'll have more time for assistance exercises and more sets next week!

Weight now 15st 3lbs/ 97.1kgs, diet starts tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

So your saying you had mega man flu 

Great vids mate :thumbup1:

Diet ? That gaining of losing


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> So your saying you had mega man flu
> 
> Great vids mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Diet ? That gaining of losing


Thanks mate, still got it, banging headache all afternoon/eve and I never get headaches:mad:

I need to get closer to 90kg for any strongman comps as I'm way off that! Also whenever I do my first PL comp my lifts will seem a lot better the lighter I am:lol:

Plus the mrs has promised me far more regular action as I am no longer attractive at 4st heavier than when we met

And I'll be honest it's not exactly all muscle, I reckon I am over 20% bf, hopefully the weather improves and I'll get out walking more, maybe even a jog depending on how my knee is!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Regular action, what the fvck is that, when it's about :lol:


----------

